# HOW DO YOU GET A HORSE TO GET HIS WILLY OUT?!



## lcharles (27 October 2011)

OK, so following on from a previous thread....now i need to know how to get my gelding to get his willy out!! 

Apparently he makes noises cantering cuz he needs a willy clean...but i think he's shy as he never lets it all hang out!! x 

Going showjumping next weekend and can't have everyone knowing he needs a willy wash by his new noise!! x 

Anyone have any tricks to get there horse to 'relax' and let it all go!!


----------



## AnotherNewbie (27 October 2011)

If you can't get it out.....get a pair of gloves on and go in! There are some hillarious 'instructions' on the net to tell you how!


----------



## skydancer (27 October 2011)

I dont mean this the way it sounds but massage it - heneeds to be very relaxed!


----------



## AnotherNewbie (27 October 2011)

http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthSheathCleaning.shtml

Makes me chuckle every time i read it!!


----------



## skydancer (27 October 2011)

anothernewbie said:



http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthSheathCleaning.shtml

Makes me chuckle every time i read it!!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent lol!


----------



## Bernster (27 October 2011)

Yes, can see that would be very embarrassing for you at the show!

My instructor told me to squirt baby oil (up/into it - eep).  My boy tends to "tuck in" whenever I bring a bucket or sponge near him, so am not very good at doing this, and the baby oil trick has really worked!!


----------



## stencilface (27 October 2011)

I think the noises are generated by air being trapped up there, sometimes caused by tension, not necessarily indicating that it needs a clean.  Most horses imho shouldn't need it cleaning, but some do.

Sedatives work a treat, but easier just to put some gloves on and prepare to get elbow deep


----------



## Kenzo (27 October 2011)

Sometimes if they are very relaxed they will let it hang out, so once you have worked him, tie him up with a hay net and do something relaxing (like brushes him off if he enjoys a nice groom) and it may make an apperance then.

My horse gets his out at any given opportunity, only have to take him in the school and ask him to move over from the side and gets all fruity and gets it out!


----------



## fatpiggy (27 October 2011)

The squeaky noises doesn't necessarily mean he needs cleaning. It is caused by trapped air in the sheath. I was told it is only geldings that suffer from it as their bits don't develop as much in size as a stallions, but having seen quite a few out on display, I don't know that I would entirely agreee with that (well, not in their ahem, resting state, anyway   )  Alot of geldings are very shy and keep it all tucked up out of harms way whatever you do, but some respond to having their bellies gently tickled just in front of the sheath.  I once cleaned one for a friend and the pony dropped it down whenever he saw me after that, which was a bit embarrassing, but at least I know I hadn't hurt or upset him I suppose!


----------



## AnotherNewbie (27 October 2011)

fatpiggy said:



			I once cleaned one for a friend and the pony dropped it down whenever he saw me after that, which was a bit embarrassing, but at least I know I hadn't hurt or upset him I suppose!
		
Click to expand...

Pure gold!!


----------



## jsr (27 October 2011)

If he's anything like my lad bring out the feed bucket...that's a sure fire way of getting it all to hang out (and to swing up and down...).  I've never had to clean my boy..he has it hanging out more often than not so it stays nice and clean in the fresh air. Lol.


----------



## Bertolie (27 October 2011)

Leo will get his out at the drop of a hat  When he's just come back from a hack, when he's being fed, when he's turned out etc. etc.  He will also get it out on command lol! I just tickle his belly in front of his sheath and tell him 'out' and lo and behold!

My daughter reckons he's just a dirty old man


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (27 October 2011)

Bertolie said:



			He will also get it out on command lol! I just tickle his belly in front of his sheath and tell him 'out' and lo and behold!
		
Click to expand...




I just snorted my tea!  That's one heck of a party trick.  What else have you "trained" him to do


----------



## CBFan (27 October 2011)

I personally wouldn't worry. Noises from the sheath are common and not at all indicative of the cleanliness of his manhood!! I actually find that using baby oil creates more of a problem as you end up with a gungy mess rather than dry flaky bits. Last year I was using the baby oil method and ended up with a right mess. this year I have left well alone and it has remained clean and smelling relatively fresh.

As an asside, my gelding loves having a good scratch between his butt cheeks - the perve!!


----------



## Bertolie (27 October 2011)

Gluttonforpunishment said:





I just snorted my tea!  That's one heck of a party trick.  What else have you "trained" him to do 

Click to expand...

I didn't 'train' him to do it - just stumbled upon his party piece by chance  My daughter says its just any excuse for him to get it out! I have to watch what I'm doing though as he will start slapping it against his belly if I'm not careful


----------



## MadBlackLab (27 October 2011)

I have one horse who cant get it out quick enough and one who cant put it away quick enough when it comes to cleaning.


----------



## Queenbee (27 October 2011)

skydancer said:



			I dont mean this the way it sounds but massage it - heneeds to be very relaxed!

Click to expand...


----------



## Wagtail (27 October 2011)

Leave the poor boy alone. You don't need to clean a gelding's bits unless there is a problem such as an infection.


----------



## meesha (27 October 2011)

cant get my chap to let it all hang out - if it looks like it needs doing I squirt baby oil up there ! he isnt impressed but it does work although you then need to clean back legs as all the "stuff" drops out ! only have to do this once in a blue moon thank god.


----------



## Shavings (27 October 2011)

To be truthful just ticket his belly an he should slowly relax an allow you to clean area how ever!! Do wear a hat and do have cat like reactions!! As I know some geldings who can tell you they have had enough with a not so friendly cow kick!! My little cob loved having his done and would sleep how ever not all are like this
Also I find the baby oil didn't work it just made a mess an resulted in a vet visit
And finally if he has never had it done I hope you have a strong tummy as some horses can be smelly!!!!


----------



## ShmellyEm (27 October 2011)

Mine gets it out at every oppourtunity, often in the line up at shows - have had family whispering and gesticulating to me from the sidelines in order to let me know that 'it' has made an appearance and is flopping all over the place  comedy gold!

on the other hand, go near him with a wet sponge when its out and commence angry coblet - he is definetely not a fan of anyone touching it! He has got better though, thankfully it remains pretty clean and have never had any untoward smells so not too bothered!


----------



## Paddy Irish (27 October 2011)

PI tends to relax his ' bits ' when i brush his tail , but so far i haven't thought that he needs a clean up as it seems fairly pink and wrinkly and not dirty or smelly at all.


----------



## bensababy (27 October 2011)

Wagtail said:



			Leave the poor boy alone. You don't need to clean a gelding's bits unless there is a problem such as an infection.
		
Click to expand...

Who says you dont need to clean them? cant say i would like to walk around with crusty bits.. must be uncomfy, i clean my boys when it looks like it needs cleaning.


----------



## Wagtail (28 October 2011)

The majority of vets for a start. It is an old fashioned view to clean them. It does more harm than good and once you start you have to do it more and more as it interferes with the natural cleaning mechanism of the horse. Many horses don't like it and I don't blame them. Do you clean your dog's? I think it's fine to wipe around the sheath but to get hold of it and pull it out and stick your arm up to clean it seems overly interfering to me.

A recent poll on here would indicate that most respndents would agree with me:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=486986


----------



## FanyDuChamp (28 October 2011)

Wagtail said:



			The majority of vets for a start. It is an old fashioned view to clean them. It does more harm than good and once you start you have to do it more and more as it interferes with the natural cleaning mechanism of the horse. Many horses don't like it and I don't blame them. Do you clean your dog's? I think it's fine to wipe around the sheath but to get hold of it and pull it out and stick your arm up to clean it seems overly interfering to me.

A recent poll on here would indicate that most respndents would agree with me:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=486986

Click to expand...

I also agree, no need and can cause problems.
FDC


----------



## noblesteed (28 October 2011)

I was talking to a lady who is an expert in iberian horses, at a time when I was having problems with mine. She told me, "you will know he respects you when he drops his willy out for you." I laughed and thought nothing of it, but 2 years on, my horse accepts my leadership, and he drops it out whenever I give him a thorough groom! It is handy as I can gently pick off all the dead skin!
He doesn't do it for anyone else though... and he also swings it about...


----------



## jeeve (28 October 2011)

I had my vet do it when she came out for something else - she gave my fellow a sedative and a thorough cleaning, he is quite big and indicated that he was sensitive around that area. Neither me or the vet felt that his tackle could be tackled without a sedative.

Mind you this was the first time in 12 years and it was grotty. I would not be worrying about it too often. Some horses create more goo than others, so some might not ever need their bits done, and others may.


----------



## dressagelove (28 October 2011)

noblesteed said:



			I was talking to a lady who is an expert in iberian horses, at a time when I was having problems with mine. She told me, "you will know he respects you when he drops his willy out for you." I laughed and thought nothing of it, but 2 years on, my horse accepts my leadership, and he drops it out whenever I give him a thorough groom! It is handy as I can gently pick off all the dead skin!
He doesn't do it for anyone else though... and he also swings it about...
		
Click to expand...

I was glad to read this as it is exactly the same with me and my boy! On topic, I don't clean my boys unless they really need it


----------



## Megibo (28 October 2011)

anothernewbie said:



http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthSheathCleaning.shtml

Makes me chuckle every time i read it!!
		
Click to expand...

Mr Hand? Oh god! aha!


----------



## imr (28 October 2011)

Wagtail said:



			The majority of vets for a start. It is an old fashioned view to clean them. It does more harm than good and once you start you have to do it more and more as it interferes with the natural cleaning mechanism of the horse. Many horses don't like it and I don't blame them. Do you clean your dog's? I think it's fine to wipe around the sheath but to get hold of it and pull it out and stick your arm up to clean it seems overly interfering to me.

A recent poll on here would indicate that most respndents would agree with me:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=486986

Click to expand...

I dont think this is completely right. It does not need constant cleaning but I was told it should be done every so often. My horse had a basal skin cell carcinoma on his willy 5 years ago. This is not uncommon especially in older geldings. Allowing the willy to always be dirty may encourage the likelihood of these and more importantly if it is dirty and you dont check it the horse may get one and you wont see it until its very large at which point it needs general anaesthetic and an op to remove the tumour. I now have him sedated every six months or so and then the vet (lucky vet!) gets to clean it all up and check it for re-growth of the tumour. In the spring this year then had to burn off a couple of tiny regrowths with liquid nitrogen. So, especially if you have an older gelding you should give it a good clean up and check every few months.


----------



## HazyXmas (28 October 2011)

I think that i'll stick with mares


----------



## lcharles (28 October 2011)

My vet mentioned 'it' should been cleaned every 6months to a year! Make it squeaky clean!! x So a bit of respect, scratching, grooming and abracadabra.....it should reveal itself then??!


----------



## The Original Kao (28 October 2011)

My OH said 'ask him nicely' or 'get him some nag mags'


----------



## MadBlackLab (28 October 2011)

The_original_Kao said:



			My OH said 'ask him nicely' or 'get him some nag mags' 

Click to expand...

Nag Mags LOL


----------



## midi (28 October 2011)

jelphick said:



			I think that i'll stick with mares 

Click to expand...

LOL seriously, has put me rather off getting a gelding.


----------



## Pedantic (28 October 2011)

Can be tricky, I have in the past managed to pull it out with a gentle tug of war type thing, don't think I will do a video of this.


----------



## Janah (28 October 2011)

I clean my boy's nether regions as needed.  He doesn't dangle for me but has no objection to my 'going in'.  Actually seems to like it!

I used to do him once maybe a year or so.  As he gets older times are increasing, becoming a dirty old man?

Jane


----------



## MiCsarah (28 October 2011)

I only clean my boys when he starts to get black tar down his legs from it. This is very rarely though, maybe twice a year. My friend onced used baby oil to clean her gelding and ever since then the chemical balance in the sheath has been messed up and she has to clean it alot or her horse gets VERY sore.


----------



## fburton (28 October 2011)

noblesteed said:



			I was talking to a lady who is an expert in iberian horses, at a time when I was having problems with mine. She told me, "you will know he respects you when he drops his willy out for you." I laughed and thought nothing of it, but 2 years on, my horse accepts my leadership, and he drops it out whenever I give him a thorough groom! It is handy as I can gently pick off all the dead skin!
He doesn't do it for anyone else though... and he also swings it about...
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, now I've heard it all - willy-dropping as a sign of respect!  I'm sorry, but this is too funny!


----------



## fburton (28 October 2011)

Pedantic said:



			Can be tricky, I have in the past managed to pull it out with a gentle tug of war type thing, don't think I will do a video of this.
		
Click to expand...

But if you do, you can speed it up and add the Benny Hill theme tune.


----------



## indie999 (28 October 2011)

Um mine just lets it all hang out but as soon as I get near it is well tucked up and I just don some gloves some ie udder cream a big warm clean flannel and have a good old delve(my fist fits in and he doesnt mind me washing away). BUT I only do it if its really manky and crusty(probably twice  a year) if its clean as a whistle I would leave alone. And I prefer to let nature look after it and think you could cause an infection by delving. 

Good luck ps my friend was an expert and if it was hanging out she would slather with udder cream but she was lightening fast!


----------



## Bert&Maud (28 October 2011)

Both my boys would let it all hang out if they did some carrot stretches after exercise. I just had a bucket of warm water and a clean cloth at the ready, but never used any kind of oil or soap.


----------

